# Brazil Rhom 9"



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that a flowerhorn on the otherside of a divider???
Cool rhom, can't w8 for mine to get big!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking Rhom!!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice. I cant wait for mine to get here. Next Tues ill have me one. Nowhere near that size but ill still be very happy with it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you sure it's a rhom, it's kind of elongated looking, do you know the collection point? You definately have a beautiful piranha there!


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice Rhom to me too.But it looks like Guyana type Rhombeus,it's elongated.Thanks for photos


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Ja said:


> Are you sure it's a rhom, it's kind of elongated looking, do you know the collection point? You definately have a beautiful piranha there!


----------



## ZHUZHU (Feb 14, 2008)

I have seen this fish. . .


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ZHUZHU said:


> I have seen this fish. . .


?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice fish. if you get a bigger rhom some other day, don't forget to send it to me.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

zhelmet said:


> Nice fish. if you get a bigger rhom some other day, don't forget to send it to me.


Zhe ge wo kan de dong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

dweizoro said:


> Nice fish. if you get a bigger rhom some other day, don't forget to send it to me.


Zhe ge wo kan de dong
[/quote]
Woo what language is that?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

get a video of the piranha and FH going at it. it would be jawsome to see them biting each side of the divider.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

dweizoro said:


> Nice fish. if you get a bigger rhom some other day, don't forget to send it to me.


Zhe ge wo kan de dong
[/quote]

He says he understand what it means


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

man, looks just like the one I have!!


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

orhan dağcı said:


> Very nice Rhom to me too.But it looks like Guyana type Rhombeus,it's elongated.Thanks for photos


Or maybe Peru with the yellow tint...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats just a nice fish, piranha lover or not you have to appreciate a specimen like that. very elongated (which i always liked). i love looking around these pic threads after a long time away..so much cool content


----------

